# CKA - Cokal Limited



## System (6 September 2010)

Altera Resources Limited (AEA), formerly Altera Capital Limited, is engaged in mineral exploration with a core focus on the main two projects; Queensland Coal Project and Gascoyne Base Metal Project.

http://www.alteraresources.com.au


----------



## System (22 March 2011)

On February 24, 2011, Altera Resources Limited (AEA) changed its name and ASX code to Cokal Limited (CKA).

http://cokal.com.au


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

What are peoples' thoughts on this for a company with $100m MC and $26m in the bank

*CKA

**BOARD*
Peter Lynch - Executive Chairman, Mining Engineer, 25 years experience in mining; MIM, Shell Coal, MacArthur Coal, Open Cut & Underground, TSX and ASX:WCI.
Pat Hanna - Executive Director, Geologist, over 30 years experience all coal; Globally consulting on over 40 projects; strong Indonesian track record; exploration manager Riversdale; prior JORC committee member.
Jim Middleton - Managing Director, Mining Engineer, 30 years experience all coal; Corporate and operational roles with BHPB, Xstrata, Glencore, Exxon Coal, Coal & Allied; reputation for capital efficient reliable production.
Domenic Martino - Non-Executive Director, Former CEO, Deloitte Australia; ASX companies including Sydney Gas, Pan Asia, Clean Global Energy, NuEnergy Capital; Strong reputation in China and HKSE; over 12 years successful Indonesian energy and resource dealings with local partners.
Duncan Cornish - Company Secretary, Chartered Accountant, Ernst & Young and PWC; Successful IPO and RTO record on ASX, TSX and AIM listed companies

•Objective: Metallurgical coal producer by mid 2013

*Bumi Barito Mineral Project*
•High quality metallurgical coal project in Indonesia
•60 Mt JORC Inferred Resource – 60% Coking Coal & 40% PCI
•Low ash, low sulphur and high calorific value (Direct Shipping)

•60 Mt JORC inferred Resource from 8% of BBM lease area
*Calorific values range between 7,591-8,287 Kcal/kg


Announcement today flags possiblity of extra 200-350Mt resource.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120627/pdf/42727wrhkbgt9x.pdf

*BBP* 
60/40 with local owner, PMA company ownership structure. 13k ha directly adjacent to BHP, Maruwai. Has bright coal seam outcrops, laboratory tests indicate low in-situ ash, low sulphur, ultra-low phosphorous and high energy
•2 drill rigs in place
•Targeting potential production commencing 2014

COKAL ACCEPTED ON THE CLEAN AND CLEAR LIST FOR ITS BORNEO BARA PRIMA (BBP) AND BUMI BARITO MINERAL (BBM) PROJECTS
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120601/pdf/426lyf6p07rnqt.pdf

The designation of “Clean and Clear” provides confidence to mining companies that the validity of their mining concession, in this case Cokal’s flagship project BBM and the equally prospective BBP project has been confirmed by MMER. Importantly, the listing confirms that there are no overlapping or conflicting concessions for either project. The listing further confirms that Cokal has met its ongoing exploration obligations in regard to both projects.

*AAK *
75/25 with local owner, PMA company ownership structure - 5k ha with 5 outcrops (1-2m in thickness) with bright coal and possible anthracite
•Drilling to commence 1H 2012

*AAM* 
75/25 with local owner, PMA company ownership structure 10k ha – 11 outcrops have bright coal
•Drilling to commence 1H 2012







*West Kalimantan
*•Cokal 75.2% interest in PT Silangkop Nusa Raya (SNR)
•Three IUPs in Singtang Regency, West Kalimantan covers an area of 13,000 hectares
•Out crop samples show high volatile, low ash, moderate sulphur and low phosphorus coking coal
•Commencing drilling before end of 2012

*TANZANIA
*•Two companies formed
•JV1 - 50:50; JV2 - 60:40
•JV1 has tenement
•JV2 vehicle for further prospects
•Part of Karoo Basin (per Mozambique)

EMEM CO-OPERATION AGREEMENT
•Mozambique Government owned EMEM and Cokal will jointly develop coal projects that EMEM gain title to in the emerging, vast Mozambique metallurgical coal basin
•EMEM will have 20% ownership and Cokal 80% of the JV company
•Cokal will provide funding for exploration over 3 years
•EMEM provide exploration licences
•The Agreement between EMEM & Cokal provides for post exploration development through to mining and sale of coal
•Awaiting leases to be provided by EMEM subject to government review process




BalckRock Group have also recently increased their stake in CKA from 31.6m shares to 41.4m


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

Company presentation
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vtmgknptxhc.pdf

*COKAL ANNOUNCES ADDITIONAL JORC INFERRED AND INDICATED RESOURCES FOR BBM PREMIUM COKING COAL PROJECT*
• Increases to 7Mt Indicated and 70Mt Inferred Resource estimate, Total Resources of
77 Mt at BBM, a 28% increase
• Resource increase totally attributed to the ‘J’ Seam which is 100% Premium Coking
Coal
• Product split of total BBM Resource is now 70% Coking Coal and 30% PCI
• ‘J’ Seam has direct ship potential
• Exploration continuing to define further Coal Resources


----------



## piggybank (5 December 2013)




----------



## greggles (16 January 2018)

Cokal's negotiations with Renjian International Trading (Shanghai) Co Ltd regarding a coal off-take agreement for 2.5 million tonnes of premium PCI coal from the BBM PCI Project have broken down and CKA will not be proceeding with the proposed deal.

The company believed that it may be exposed to losses over the fifty month period of the contract and decided to walk away.

The bad news has taken the wind out of CKA's sails and it is currently down 1.2c to 5.8c today.


----------



## Stockbailx (26 July 2021)

CKA must be making good with the cash. Solid gains on Friday, Hurdling gains today up 14.29%.. 5B Cash flow Report on of there Quarterly Report. Sky's the limit...


----------



## Stockbailx (25 August 2021)

Excellent Venture with Cokal Limited. Would of liked to have got on board back in the day at 6c now trading 0.135c Sore it drop in value the past weeks but has regained nicely today. Still looks bullish...In the watch-list, just watching the credits grow...


----------



## Stockbailx (8 September 2021)

Reading an article on Stock head and there sumed up Cokal dong well as it goes gang busters;


----------



## raimop (30 December 2021)

I have picked CKA in the competition because it will commence mining for coking coal in Indonesia in 2022


----------



## TLS (29 June 2022)

I have picked *CKA *in the competition as it is getting VERY close to production now ...

My latest tracking has the following looming timelines:

- On 02 May22 a Notice of Mobilisation was issued to the Coal Mining Contractor HPU with coal mining scheduled to commence on 28 Jul 22

- First coal sales are forecast to occur in Sep 22


----------



## TLS (28 July 2022)

CKA released their Quarterly Report today and it still looks to be on track ...

*BBM PROJECT ACTIVITIES*

- Cokal is pleased to report that full-scale development of the Bumi Barito Mineral Coking Coal Mine (BBM) (Cokal
60%) commenced during the quarter.

- Development has advanced rapidly, with multiple milestones being achieved. Initial production is imminent,
with first saleable coal scheduled for September 2022.

- BBM’s successful development progress demonstrates the continued execution of Cokal’s strategy of achieving
low-cost, high-margin coking coal production.


----------



## Stockbailx (28 July 2022)

I consider CKA a real player in the coal game. I remember the day when they were on the bones of there arse and dug deep to produce some remarkable spare price results. But now due to regulations there restricted to burn high (Well may we say god save the queen). You would think they have run out of curry to make results on the corrupt market in Australia today. i speak for all Australian stock in general...


----------



## TLS (2 August 2022)

*Good announcement today ...*
- things are starting to align / come to fruition and beginning to accelerate ...

*Cokal appoints additional mining contract**or for the BBM mine*
- Mining equipment is arriving at the BBM mine site for first coal production in September 2022

*Key* *Highlights*
▪ Cokal has appointed CBQ, as an additional mining contractor, to provide mining services at the BBM Mine

▪ Reduced costs, increased annual production potential, and Cokal undertaking its own coal mining operations, are all facilitated by the
appointment of CBQ

▪ Mining equipment, mobilised by CBQ, is already arriving at the BBM Mine Site

▪ The existing mining services contract with HPU remains in-place


----------



## TLS (10 August 2022)

Another good update released today ...

*Significant Development Pro**gress Achieved. First Coal Production from the BBM Coking Coal Mine on-track for **September 2022

Key* *Highlights*
▪ Krajan Jetty Infrastructure is at final stage of completion
▪ Construction of the bridge at Haul Road KM 7 is complete
▪ Land Clearance at the Pit 3 mining area is ongoing as per schedule
▪ Mining Contractor, CBQ, mobilises 1st fleet of mining equipment

*Development Milestones

Krajan Jetty** & Haul Road **to Pit 3*
- Krajan Jetty Infrastructure works have progressed as per schedule and is currently geared up to receive the 1st fleet of equipment from the mining contractor which is expected to start arriving this week
- Support infrastructure including administration office, on-site clinic, equipment commissioning pad, coal stockpile, fuel tank  farm, and loading ramp fabrication is complete
- Dewatering Pipeleline works are ongoing
- Bridge construction works on the Krajan Jetty to Pit 3 Haul Road at KM 7 is complete.
- Haul Road maintenance works are ongoing
*
Mining Area Development*
- Pit 3 land clearance has progressed on schedule aided by additional equipment arriving at the site
- The mining contractor, CBQ, will start the overburden removal by late August
- Further equipment has arrived at site to ramp-up land clearance activities
- Health & Safety Workshops being conducted at the site
- Additional Senior Manpower appointed including Pit Geologist, Mining Engineer, and Medical Officer
- Telkomsel Telecommunication Tower civil works have commenced by an external contractor

*Mining Contractor*
- The mining contractor, CBQ, has commenced mobilisation of the 1st fleet of mining equipment
- Equipment has already started to arrive at Puruk Cahu Jetty
- Senior manpower from CBQ’s team has started to arrive at the Krajan mining camp


----------



## TLS (23 August 2022)

Another announcement today ...

*Development of the BBM Coking Coal Mine Continues **Rapidly. First Coal Production Scheduled for September **2022

 Key* *Highlights*
▪ Mining contractor’s equipment continues to arrive at the BBM mine site
▪ Key personnel and first batch operations team from contractor already at the site
▪ Land clearance works at Pit 3 area progressing swiftly and on schedule
▪ Mining contractor scheduled to commence operations in late August, with the start of overburden removal
▪ First coal production on-schedule for September 2022


----------



## TLS (25 August 2022)

Another good update released today ...

*Additional Coal** Seam Discovered at Cokal’s BBM Coking Coal Mine. The Additional Coal Seam has not yet been
Included in BBM’s Coal Resources **or Production Schedule

Key* *Highlights*
▪ Cokal BBM has conducted a test pit at BBM Pit 3 as part of the mine development and pre-mining process
▪ An additional coal seam has been discovered (“Seam I”). Further investigation is ongoing, with additional trenching works, to obtain detailed
information regarding the quality and quantity of coal available
▪ Coal samples from Seam J, the major coal occurrence at BBM, have been obtained and will be subject to confirmatory testing

*Key Highlights

Test Pit*
- Cokal BBM has conducted a test pit at BBM Pit 3 as part of the mine development and pre-mining process
- Coal samples from Seam J, the major coal occurrence at BBM, have been obtained and will be subject to confirmatory testing
- Initial observations of Seam J from the test pit, including the seam sub-crop area, appear to be consistent with the mine’s existing geological model

*Coal Seam* *I*
- The test pit activities have resulted in an additional coal seam being discovered (“Seam I”)
- Seam I has been exposed at 160mtrs north of Seam J in pit 3
- The coal seam appears to have no interburden or coal partings, and it can therefore be inferred that the coal product will be low ash
- Further investigation is ongoing, with additional trenching works, to obtain detailed information regarding the quality and quantity of coal available
- Samples have been collected and sent to the laboratory
- This additional coal seam has not yet been Included in BBM’s coal resources or production schedule


----------



## TLS (2 September 2022)

Another good update released today ...

*Annual Mineral Resource & Ore Reserve Statement as at 30 June 2022

Key Highlights*
- 0.7Mt growth in reported Ore Reserves for the BBM Project to 23.8Mt,representing an increase of 3% year-on-year

- No change to BBM’s large 260Mt metallurgical coal Mineral Resource estimate from 2021

- Highly attractive financial metrics with a Net Present Value (NPV) for the BBM Project estimated at US$529.7m (A$770.0m)a and average annual EBITDA of US$94.1m (A$136.8m)

- Lucrative opportunity to continue converting BBM’s large 260Mt coking coal Mineral Resource to Ore Reserves, translating to anticipated future increases in forecast annual production and/or mine-life extensions

- The upcoming drilling programme at the TBAR Project, contiguous to BBM and prospective for large-scale coking coal deposits, is anticipated to result in a maiden JORC Resource in 2023

_*A lot more info in the actual release for those interested ...*_


----------



## TLS (14 September 2022)

Another good update released today ...

*Cokal** Achieves Important Milestone, Breaking Ground at the BBM Coking Coal Mine. Overburden Removal in the Mining Area has Commenced and First Saleable Coal Production Remains Scheduled **for September 2022


Key* *Highlights*
▪ An important milestone has been achieved at the BBM Coking Coal Mine, with overburden removal in the Pit 3 Mining Area having commenced by BBM’s Mining Contractor
▪ Haul Road continues to be upgraded
▪ Krajan Jetty preparation nearing completion

*Photos are include in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## TLS (28 September 2022)

Another good update released today ...


*Initial Overburden Removal at the BBM Coking Coal Mine Nearing Completion. First Saleable Coal Production
Imminent**.


 Key* *Highlights*

▪ Overburden removal (pre-coal mining) at BBM continues at a steady pace in Pit 3
▪ Mining Contractor has deployed two fleets of equipment to achieve production targets and is scheduled to start operating 2 shifts beginning first week of October
▪ First coal getting operation scheduled to commence by Friday, 30 September 2022

*Photos are include in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## raimop (1 October 2022)

I have chosen CKA as my tip in the October 2022 stock tipping comp because after many many many setbacks it looks set to commence mining and generate immediate sales and revenue and that = shareholder wealth = my maiden win in this comp


----------



## TLS (1 October 2022)

The FY 2022 Annual Report was released yesterday ...

*Chairman's Letter Shareholders*

Just a few snippets from the report:

We have been fortunate to have engaged with a major partner in Indonesia in Aahana Mineral Resources SDN BHD
(AMR) and International Commodity Trade PTE LTD (ICT) who have bought not only funding to this project but also the
ability to recruit an experienced team that has the capability to deliver our project to production. Shareholders will be
aware that the premium quality of the coal in the BBM project has never been in doubt. The issue has always been
developing the logistics chain to evacuate the coal to market. The financing and execution of the logistics infrastructure
have been the Company’s main challenge. Your Board is pleased to report that these milestones have now been
achieved and we will see constant coal production and sales eventuate, transforming the Company into a successful
coking coal producer and a key player in the metallurgical coal mining industry in Indonesia and the region.

_*This will transform the company to a successful coking coal producer and a key player in the metallurgic*__*al coal mining
industry in Indonesia and the region. The resultant revaluation of the company is accordingly already underway.*_

*Indonesian Coal Assets*

Just a few snippets from the Review of Operations: 

Cokal holds shares in the following Indonesian coal assets in Central Kalimantan, each with known resources of metallurgical coal:

• 60% of the Bumi Barito Mineral (BBM) project located in Central Province, Kalimantan, Indonesia. The BBM tenement area is 14,980ha;

• 75% of PT Tambang Benua Alam Raya (TBAR) which owns an exploration tenement covering an area of approximately 18,850ha in Central Province, Kalimantan, Indonesia. This tenement is located adjacent to and southeast of the BBM project;

• 60% of the Borneo Bara Prima (BBP) project located in Central Province, Kalimantan, Indonesia. The BBP tenement area is approximately 13,050ha; and

• 75% of the Anugerah Alam Katingan (AAK) project. This project is also located in Central Province, Kalimantan, Indonesia and has an area of approximately 5,000ha. AAK is currently on ‘on-hold’ status by Provincial Police Department (Polda Kalteng). The Police have investigated a dispute over the ownership of AAK pre-dating Cokal’s interest in the Project. Cokal is an aggrieved party and will await the outcome of the Police investigation.


*  Key* *Highlights for the year include*

• Coal Logistics strategy revised for BBM
• Logging road to bypass the most difficult 190km of Barito River nears completion
• Cokal finalises the purchase of BBM Permanent Jetty Site on Barito River
• Lidar survey and bathymetric survey completed for Batu Tuhup site
• Engineering Designs for jetty facilities including stockpiles, conveyors, barge loader and fuel storage completed
• Mining contracts finalized, including additional mining contractor PT CBQ
• Fuel and explosives supply and drilling contracts awarded
• Equipment mobilised for removal of overburden and initial production of coal
• Pit 3 to Krajan Jetty Coal Hauling Road completed
• Coal haulage contract from Pit 3 to Batu Tuhup Jetty being finalized
• Krajan camp expansion completed to accommodate additional manpower including site office, fully functional clinic, repair workshop and equipment commissioning pad
• Krajan Jetty ready for operations with Coal stockpile, additional fuel storage and barge loading facilities using ramps.
• Access to Pit 3 via Krajan jetty established and mining contractor mobilized via Krajan
• Jetty engineering design awarded and completed for Batu Tuhup Jetty
• Facilities to load first coal from Krajan established
• TBAR Drilling Budget finalised and regulatory approvals in process
• Cokal finalised a US$20million debt financing commitment for the development of the Bumi Barito Mineral (“BBM”) Coking Coal Project.
• Draw down of this financing facility commenced in July 2021
• Coal Production on track for September 2022
• Hauling road Pit 3 to Krajan jetty complete
• Land compensation totalling 347 Hectares in Pit 3 area completed
• New CEO appointed
• CBQ Mining Contractor mobilized mining equipment to site
• International Coal Marketing Agreement entered into to enable BBM to market its coal to the international market and assist BBM in financing its coal stockpile at the river jetty.
• DAS Rehabilitation update.

_*A lot more details are *_*included in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## TLS (6 October 2022)

An *Investor Presentation* was released today ...

I will just add a few slides ...

*heaps more to see in it for those interested ...









*


----------



## raimop (7 October 2022)

Ahh just rubbing it in lol
This is why I wanted to tip CKA
I'm happy with my second pick NWE maybe we will be joint winners lol


----------



## finicky (7 October 2022)

Indonesia - shudder
Swore off it after the Intrepid Mines quasi expropriation


----------



## TLS (18 October 2022)

Another update released today ...

*Production** of Metallurgical Coal Commences at BBM.*
* 
Key* *Highlights*

▪ First production of metallurgical coal has been achieved at BBM
▪ Product coal is being stockpiled at the mine site, ready for transport
▪ Production ramping-up as BBM’s mining contractor commences an additional shift before the end of the month
▪ First revenue from coal sales is anticipated by mid-November
*
Transcript:*

Cokal is delighted to announce that first saleable production of metallurgical coal has been achieved at BBM.

Metallurgical coal production is ramping-up, with 150Kt to 200Kt of saleable coal forecast by this calendar year end, 31 December 2022. Production will increase to 1.6Mt of saleable coal in 2023, before reaching nameplate capacity of 2.0Mt saleable coal in 2024.

First revenue from coal sales is anticipated by mid-November 2022.

Product coal is currently being stockpiled at the BBM mine site, with hauling to Krajan Jetty set to commence by 24 October 2022. BBM’s mining contractor will commence an additional shift by 31 October 2022, facilitating ramp-up of saleable coal production

*Photos are included in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## raimop (18 October 2022)

TLS said:


> Another update released today ...
> 
> *Production** of Metallurgical Coal Commences at BBM.*
> *
> ...



This is the imminent announcement we have all been waiting for for so long! CKA is now a producer. We now wait for the SP to blast off. GLTAH


----------



## TLS (31 October 2022)

My tip again for the November stock picking comp ...

- I expect the next announcement to be about coal on barges ...


----------



## raimop (31 October 2022)

TLS said:


> My tip again for the November stock picking comp ...
> 
> - I expect the next announcement to be about coal on barges ...



October turned out a disappointing month
Let's hope that revenue is imminent


----------



## TLS (1 November 2022)

Another update released yesterday ...

*QUARTERLY REPORT FOR THE THREE MONTHS ENDING 30 SEPTEMBER 2022

Key* *Highlights*

▪ Development of BBM was completed during the quarter, allowing first production of metallurgical coal to commence in October
• BBM development was achieved on-time and under budget
• Product coal is being stockpiled at the mine-site and hauled to the Krajan Jetty for transport to market
• Cokal is now focussed on achieving first revenue from coal sales by mid-November

*More info and maps, photos etc are included in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## TLS (2 November 2022)

A good announcement released today ...


*Cokal Acquires Fleet of Barges & Tugboats for Coal Transport, Representing a Critical Piece of Infrastructure in the Logistics Chain, and a New Profit Centre*
*
 Key* *Highlights*

▪ Cokal has acquired a fleet of conventional shallow draft barges and tugboats for transport of coal from mine mouth Krajan Jetty to Batu Tuhup Jetty
▪ Provides guaranteed capacity and availability for transport of coal from the BBM and TBAR mines, at competitive market-based pricing
▪ The barging infrastructure represents a new independent profit centre for Cokal
▪ Future planned expansion of the existing fleet and addition of large capacity barges, tugboats and self-propelled barges to transport coal from Batu Tuhup Jetty to the planned Intermediate Stockpile in Buntok area

*Transcript*

Cokal Limited (Cokal) (ASX: CKA) is pleased announce that it is has taken an important step to secure capacity for coal transport via the acquisition of a fleet of coal barges.

PT Barito Samudera Nusantara (PT BSN), a newly incorporated company established for the purpose of acquiring the barges and tugboats, has been used to effect the acquisition. Cokal is the 100% shareholder of PT BSN. Total cost of the first-stage of barge acquisitions is estimated at up to US$1.5m, (includes estimates of refurbishment costs and working capital).

PT BSN will operate as the exclusive logistics support provider for the Bumi Barito Mineral (BBM) (Cokal 60%) and TBAR (Cokal 75%) coal mines. PT BSN will provide competitive transport costs to BBM and TBAR, in-line with market pricing. In addition, Cokal will realise the benefit of 100% of the operating profits from PT BSN

*Key* *Operational Details*

- Barges will be used for transportation of coal from mine mouth Krajan Jetty to Batu Tuhup permanent jetty.

- Provides guaranteed capacity and availability of conventional shallow draft barges (min. operating depth 2.5m with full load) for coal transport, without any dependence on external service providers.

- Fleet expansion planned by adding additional barges and tugs to increase coal transportation capacity from Krajan jetty to Batu Tuhup jetty.

- PT BSN will also seek to expand its operations to operate large capacity barges (200ft - 230ft) to be able to transport coal from the Batu Tuhup Jetty to the Intermediate Stockpile (ISP).

- This expansion will ensure uninterrupted coal transport capacity at competitive pricing.

- This will also allow continuous usage of Krajan jetty to transport coal, alongside the road haulage route, from Pit 3 to Batu Tuhup jetty. This combined capability will enable BBM to manage its logistics flow more efficiently and sustainably.


*Photos are included in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## qldfrog (2 November 2022)

TLS said:


> A good announcement released today ...
> 
> 
> *Cokal Acquires Fleet of Barges & Tugboats for Coal Transport, Representing a Critical Piece of Infrastructure in the Logistics Chain, and a New Profit Centre*
> ...



Sadly i am out, i bought 3 parcels so was quite involved and a believer but it went down down and i had to cut the losses..maybe just unlucky timing


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 November 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Sadly i am out, i bought 3 parcels so was quite involved and a believer but it went down down and i had to cut the losses..maybe just unlucky timing



Sorry to hear that.

It happens. 

gg


----------



## TLS (9 November 2022)

Another announcement released today ...

*Metallurgical Coal Production Ramps**-up at the BBM Mine. **Product Coal Being Stockpiled at the Krajan Jetty*

- bit of a non event as it contains nothing that we don't already know .... just some photos to prove it ...
- not sure why they even bothered releasing it to be honest ... considered not even bothering to post this one ...

*Key* *Highlights*

▪ Cokal has continued to increase the rate of metallurgical coal production at the BBM Coking Coal Mine, subsequent to the successful commencement of production in October 2022
▪ Product coal is being transported from BBM Pit 3 to the coal stockpile located at the Krajan Jetty

*Photos are included in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## TLS (24 November 2022)

Another update released today ...

*Cokal Preparing for First Coal Sales as Barges Arrive at **Krajan Jetty, Ready to Transport Coal to Market
*
* Key* *Highlights*

▪ Mined coal currently stockpiled at Krajan jetty and transportation to Batu Tuhup jetty to commence once the floating crane and storage barge is set up.
▪ In meantime Cokal’s (BSN) 3 units of barges have arrived at the Krajan Jetty, ready to transport coal.
▪ Attractive mining performance continues to be achieved at the BBM Coking Coal mine, with metallurgical coal production ramping-up from Seams J & I in Pit 3
▪ Transport of product coal to Krajan Jetty has been slowed due to heavy rains impacting the haulage road, which continues to be upgraded

*Photos are included in the release for those interested ...*


----------



## TLS (30 December 2022)

My pick again for the January 2023 stock picking comp ... had some luck in the December 2022 one 

- Coal has been stockpiled, barges bought etc ... just waiting on an update about what has / hasn't been done with it ...


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2022)

TLS said:


> • 75% of the Anugerah Alam Katingan (AAK) project. This project is also located in Central Province, Kalimantan, Indonesia and has an area of approximately 5,000ha. AAK is currently on ‘on-hold’ status by Provincial Police Department (Polda Kalteng). The Police have investigated a dispute over the ownership of AAK pre-dating Cokal’s interest in the Project. Cokal is an aggrieved party and will await the outcome of the Police investigation





finicky said:


> Indonesia - shudder
> Swore off it after the Intrepid Mines quasi expropriation



Has the above been considered properly in making investment decisions?
Has an outcome been announced yet on this matter?


----------

